# Pronunciacion: for



## soleil-sol

Hola, quisiera saber si se pronuncia la última letra de esta palabra: for, o sea la letra r, creo que es una cojugacion de ir en portugues, de tiempo futuro.
Aquí esta el ejemplo:
A recordação vai estar com ele aonde for ...
​Gracias,
_soleil_-sol


----------



## jazyk

Na minha região sempre se pronuncia nessa palavra, mas no Nordeste parece que muitas vezes se omite.


----------



## patriota

Pode cantar  /fo:/  sem ter medo de ser feliz.

Já temos pelo menos uma dúzia de tópicos sobre a letra {*r*}, que tem várias pronúncias possíveis, dependendo da posição em que aparece na frase e do sotaque do falante. Veja as listas ao fim destas páginas:

r - Dicionário Português-Espanhol WordReference.com
r - Dicionário Português-Inglês WordReference.com


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, pronuncia-se sempre o "r".


----------



## soleil-sol

Hola, muchas gracias por las respuestas, pero quiero  que sean 
en español para poder comprender mejor.


----------



## zema

Traduzco un poco al español:

· Jazyk responde que, en la región de Brasil de donde proviene, la "r" siempre se pronuncia en esa palabra, pero que, al parecer, muchas veces se omite pronunciarla en la región Noreste de Brasil.

· Patriota dice que puedes pronunciar /fo:/ sin ningún problema, incluso a la hora de cantar esa canción. Hace mención de que hay diversas pronunciaciones posibles para la "r" dependiendo de la posición en que se encuentre y del acento del hablante, y que es un tema que ya fue abordado en varios hilos, que puedes consultar en las listas que aparecen al final de las páginas a las que conducen los enlaces que adjuntó.

· Englishmania responde que la "r" siempre se pronuncia en Portugal.

Recuerda Soleil-sol que, si lo prefieres, puedes preguntar y recibir respuestas directamente en inglés, pero en el otro foro: Português-Portuguese.


----------



## patriota

Disse _cantar _porque a pergunta dele foi sobre uma lambada.


----------



## zema

En la versión de esa lambada que fue célebre mundialmente a principios de los '90, la del grupo Kaoma, ¿les parece que la vocalista la pronunciaba? 
Yo creo oír suave la "r" de "amor", pero en "for" me parece que realmente está más cerca de /fo:/.


----------



## patriota

Sí, la oigo en otras palabras, pero tampoco estoy seguro acerca de _for_. Si la pronunció, está tan amortiguada la _r_ que no cambia nada.


----------



## olivinha

zema said:


> Recuerda Soleil-sol que, si lo prefieres, puedes preguntar y recibir respuestas directamente en inglés, pero en el otro foro: Português-Portuguese.


Tampoco pasa nada si uno pide que le conteste en español en este foro, verdad? 

Por cierto, yo sí pronuncio la "r" en _for._


----------



## zema

olivinha said:


> Tampoco pasa nada si uno pide que le conteste en español en este foro, verdad?


 No, lo decía porque es una pregunta para lusohablantes, y responder en español puede significar una limitación.
Así a ojo nada más, me parece que hay un número mucho mayor de foreros lusohablantes fluentes en inglés que en español.


----------



## jazyk

Y hay también aquellos a los que el español no les causa ningún problema pero, por opción propia, prefieren escribir en portugués en el foro portugués.


----------



## pkogan

Gostaria de aproveitar esse post aqui para consultar a respeito do timbre aberto/fechado da vogal O: em FOR - igual que em FORAM, FOSSE, FOSSEM, FORMOS e FOREM - o timbre é fechado, não é?

Obrigado


----------



## jazyk

Sim, fechado.


----------



## Guigo

Atenção que em _forte, forja, forma _este O é aberto.  No caso de _fôrma,_ o acento circunflexo é aplicado.


----------



## jazyk

Assinalam-se com acento circunflexo:
a) Obrigatoriamente, pôde (3ª pessoa do singular do pretérito perfeito do indicativo), que se distingue da correspondente forma do presente do indicativo (pode);

b) Facultativamente, dêmos (1ª pessoa do plural do presente do conjuntivo), para se distinguir da correspondente forma do pretérito perfeito do indicativo (demos); fôrma (substantivo), distinta de forma (substantivo; 3ª pessoa do singular do presente do indicativo ou 2ª pessoa do singular do imperativo do verbo formar).
Acordo Ortográfico - Portal da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## soleil-sol

soleil-sol said:


> Hola, muchas gracias por las respuestas, pero quiero  que sean
> en español para poder comprender mejor.


Hola, si, se trata de la canción del grupo Kaoma-Lambada.
Gracias


----------



## Alecm

En São Paulo la "r" generalmente es pronunciada en palabras como for y por.

Si hay una vocal después juntamos todo. "Por isso" suena como "porisso"


----------



## pkogan

Guigo said:


> Atenção que em _forte, forja, forma _este O é aberto.  No caso de _fôrma,_ o acento circunflexo é aplicado.


Muchas gracias, Guigo! La verdad es que mi consulta apuntaba, más que nada, a las flexiones del verbo Ser/Ir que son las que me generan dudas respecto a su timbre.


----------



## Guigo

A título de anedota, há o caso em que o falante omite, propositalmente, o "r" para que o chiste (não gosto deste, mas paciência...) tenha sentido:
"Abraços a quem for da família".


----------



## pkogan

Rsrsrsrsr muito legal!


----------



## jazyk

Mas não é perfeita, porque nesse verbo o O é aberto, e em for, como já foi dito, é fechado.


----------



## Guigo

@pkogan

Veja este vídeo, no youtube, aproveite toda a "conversa" e preste atenção ao minuto 05:20
YouTube = 41uFid3SEyk
_Conversa de Duplo Sentido - Leandro Hassum e Marcius Melhem_

Abraços.


----------



## pkogan

Guigo said:


> @pkogan
> 
> Veja este vídeo, no youtube, aproveite toda a "conversa" e preste atenção ao minuto 05:20
> YouTube = 41uFid3SEyk
> _Conversa de Duplo Sentido - Leandro Hassum e Marcius Melhem_
> 
> Abraços.


Eu escutei essa expressão aí!

Obrigado


----------



## Emanuel Augusto

Sí, si suele pronunciar la R final como en verbo  IR mismo
La letra R en portugués cuándo inicia la palabra o al final tiene el mismo sonido que la J como en jamón


----------



## patriota

@Emanuel Augusto é assim no seu dialeto. No começo da discussão, deixei links para páginas que falam sobre as várias pronúncias, para evitar que repetissem tudo aqui.


----------



## Alecm

Emanuel Augusto said:


> Sí, *si* suele pronunciar la R final como en verbo  IR *mismo*
> La letra R en portugués cuándo inicia la palabra o al final tiene el mismo sonido que la J como en jamón


Se suele.

E esse uso do "mismo" está incorreto. Nem sempre o uso do "mesmo" em português é possível traduzir para "mismo".


----------

